# Aufbau Supreme V4



## sportsfreund68 (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich nun eine Weile nach einem günstigen/guten Rahmen gesucht habe bei dem ich die Teile meines alten Bikes weitestgehen wiederverwenden kann bin ich nun über das Commencal V4 aus 2016 gestolpert. Das Bike ist für meinen Sohn der damit 2 bis max. 3 Jahre fahren wird. Der Rahmen ist verhältnismäßig günstig wenn ich ihn neu bei Commencal bestelle und Dämpfer und Gabel sowie die Laufräder und Antriebsgruppe kann ich wie es aussieht wiederverwenden. Neu brächte ich wahrscheinlich nur das Steuerlager und das Tretlager.
Zur Auswahl würde auch ein V4.2 aus 2017 stehen der aber halt einige 100 Euro teurer wäre. da mein Sohn sowie so früher oder später rauswächst tendiere ich eher dazu den günstigeren Rahmen zu nehmen.
Was meint ihr, ist der V4 ok oder hat er gravierende Schwächen die einen doch lieber zum V4.2 greifen lassen?
Was muss ich beim Aufbau beachten. Gibt es irgendwelche Teile die nicht im Rahmenpaket dabei sind die ich gleich mitbestellen sollte?
Ansonsten irgendwelche Tipps?
Danke und Grüße aus Stuttgart
Stefan


----------

